# Favorite TV show of all time



## Violanthe (Sep 19, 2006)

What is your favorite television show? Whether it's currently on every week, or hasn't aired for years, tell us your favorite show and why it entertains you so much?


----------



## Talierin (Sep 19, 2006)

It's a toss-up between Mystery Science Theater 3000, Dr Who, and Firefly

MST3K is a classic, Dr Who I've watched ever since I was a kid with my dad, and the new show is freaking awesome, and Firefly is just amazing


----------



## Varokhâr (Sep 20, 2006)

For me, it's close between _Star Trek: TNG_, _Star Trek: Voyager_, and the original _Extreme Championship Wrestling_ (back when they had crummy cameras and only appeared in Philly - ah, the glory days). 

_South Park, House,_ and _Babylon 5 _are also close in the running, and _Korgoth of Barbaria_ has become the newest contender


----------



## Sammyboy (Sep 20, 2006)

For me? One has to be Red Dwarf, Smeghead! 

I also like the Simpsons/Futurama, anything of that ilk really


----------



## Neumy (Sep 20, 2006)

For me ... Sharp's Rifles, Firefly (wishing the series was not cancelled), and Red Dwarf. I enjoy CSI (Las Vegas). However, the show that I end up watching the most on TV is ...... news.


----------



## Maeglin (Sep 20, 2006)

Seinfeld. Greatest sitcom ever.


----------



## Aiwendil2 (Sep 22, 2006)

I suppose my absolute favorite would have to be _Fawlty Towers_ (all 12 episodes). _Star Trek: The Next Generation_ is a very close second.

Other favorites are: _Monty Python's Flying Circus_, _The Simpsons_, _Seinfeld_, _Curb Your Enthusiasm_, and _Foyle's War_.


----------



## Starbrow (Sep 27, 2006)

_Babylon 5_ was one of my favorites, along with _Dr. Who_ and _JAG_.


----------



## Violanthe (Oct 3, 2006)

I have eclectic tastes, everything from Sex in the City to Frasier to Xena.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Oct 4, 2006)

Violanthe said:


> What is your favorite television show? Whether it's currently on every week, or hasn't aired for years, tell us your favorite show and why it entertains you so much?



I have no one favorite, but at present I'm watching the reruns of Hawaii 5-0, which I always thought was totally great, and now I get to watch it in color!

Other favorites: Star Trek TNG; Deep Space 9; NYPD Blue; The Sherlock Holmes Mysteries (Jeremy Brett as Holmes); the original Twilight Zone.

Other shows I watch regularly: Jay Leno; Keith Olbermann; NCIS; Boston Legal; Law and Order (the new ones as well as the reruns); Numb3rs; The Unit; the Inspector Lynley Mysteries; Lost; Prom Night at the Albert Hall; Jazz Greats with Ramsey Lewis. I guess my tastes run to sci-fi, music, and mysteries!

Other shows I used to watch but won't bother with reruns: JAG; The Dead Zone; Columbo.

Barley


----------



## Wolfshead (Oct 6, 2006)

For me it's probably the classic 90's sitcom Men Behaving Badly. A superbly funny programme  Probably along with Blackadder and Scrubs.


----------



## Aiwendil2 (Oct 6, 2006)

You're a fan of mystery television, Barliman? Personally, I'm quite addicted to the English stuff they often show on PBS - Inspector Lynley, Inspector Morse, Mrs. Bradley, Poirot, Miss Marple, etc. My favorite is Foyle's War, though when we in the U.S will finally be shown the 4th series remains unknown.


----------



## Wolfshead (Oct 6, 2006)

Aiwendil2 said:


> Your a fan of mystery television, Barliman? Personally, I'm quite addicted to the English stuff they often show on PBS - Inspector Lynley, Inspector Morse, Mrs. Bradley, Poirot, Miss Marple, etc. My favorite is Foyle's War, though when we in the U.S will finally be shown the 4th series remains unknown.


I quite liked Inspector Morse, but you don't see it very often these days. Midsomer Murders is a similar programme (ie, detectives investigating an alarming number of murders in the same rural area) and well worth a watch if you get it where you live.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Oct 7, 2006)

Aiwendil2 said:


> Your a fan of mystery television, Barliman? Personally, I'm quite addicted to the English stuff they often show on PBS - Inspector Lynley, Inspector Morse, Mrs. Bradley, Poirot, Miss Marple, etc. My favorite is Foyle's War, though when we in the U.S will finally be shown the 4th series remains unknown.



Yep, I'm a fan! As for poor Inspector Morse, once they showed the last episode where he died, they took it off the air! 

Barley


----------



## Halasían (Oct 9, 2006)

Lets see.... In no particular order, these shows have been, and are still my favorites:
Secret Agent Man
The Prisoner
Combat
The Twilight Zone (Rod Serling originals)
Star Trek (original series)
Monty Python's Flying Circus
China Beach
Tour of Duty
VR-5
Star Trek: Deep Space Nine
Rowan and Martin's Laugh-in
Smothers Brothers Comedy Hour
The Pretender
Lonesome Dove: The Outlaw Years
Highlander
Now if you ask me to pick pne out of these as my favorite, it would be hard. but I would have to say it is Compat. Sgt Saunders was the epitomy of cool to us 6 year old boys in the neighborhood. The others had interesting and original takes on the subject matter, or if not original, then it took further the ideas of the show it used as a basis. Some were not on very long, like VR-5, or were a later season of an earlier show or movie like Lonesome Dove. The Outlaw Years took the soft portrayal of the old west and turned it into a dirty and gritty scene, which I could relate to it being more like. Too bad it was cancelled after this season.


----------



## Violanthe (Oct 10, 2006)

Looks like a top 10 list there, Halasian. Maybe we should consider it for a future list topic.


----------

